# Stripe kit for Simplicity zero turn



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Looking to purchase my dad a stripe kit for Fathers Day. Any recommendations? Are these things pretty universal for mower brands?

Simplicity Courier zero turn
48" deck

He renovated last fall with TTTF. Looks good but stripes need some help. (Pic is from his push mower he doesnt use as often)


----------



## hitmonchau (Apr 1, 2020)

My simplicity came with a roller behind the deck, just lowered it a bit and had beautiful stripes.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/checkmatetrad-lawn-striper-for-simplicity-courier.html


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

Are you sure the Simplicity doesn't already have striping rollers attached to the rear of the deck? Simplicity normally comes factory with rollers. It may have to be adjusted for your grass mowing height for that model.

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/product-catalog/zero-turn-mowers/courier-xt-zero-turn-mower.html


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

nevermind, thats the Courier XT. It looks like the Courier does not come with the rollers.


----------



## jpsrules (Feb 26, 2021)

CLT49er You can make him a striping kit that works awesome for super cheap. Heavy .5" rubber floor mat. 12GA angle stock and some hardware. Cut the mat long so it will drag and push the grass down evenly.


----------



## hitmonchau (Apr 1, 2020)

BobRoss said:


> Are you sure the Simplicity doesn't already have striping rollers attached to the rear of the deck? Simplicity normally comes factory with rollers. It may have to be adjusted for your grass mowing height for that model.
> 
> https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/product-catalog/zero-turn-mowers/courier-xt-zero-turn-mower.html


My Courier 48 came with that roller.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

hitmonchau said:


> BobRoss said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure the Simplicity doesn't already have striping rollers attached to the rear of the deck? Simplicity normally comes factory with rollers. It may have to be adjusted for your grass mowing height for that model.
> ...


It sounds like the OP just needs to do some adjustments then. It might not be low enough for his cut height.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

For those with the Simplicity, how well do the factory rollers stripe?


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

@Mdjamesd I have the Cobalt with a spring-loaded roller and it works fantastic. Its mounted on the backside of the deck and the springs allow it still lay stripes at different deck heights without adjustment.

I don't have too many photos since I got it last fall, but here is a picture with a lawn that I mowed that is very weedy. I have never seen good stripes on this lawn from other mowers.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

@BobRoss , any chance you could take a picture of the mounting points for the roller? Maybe even a picture of how far below the deck the rollers hang?


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

These are pictures at the 3.5" setting and the rollers are just touching the floor. I can go all the way down to the minimum 1" with a little spring left in the shafts. So basically, I can mow at any setting from 1" to 3.5" and have the roller contact the ground. It still lays good stripes above that as well.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

@BobRoss awesome, thank you! Now to start drawing out my own brackets!


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

@Mdjamesd Here is the parts diagram for the roller. That might help out your drawing too.

https://www.partstree.com/models/5901306-simplicity-cobalt-61-zero-turn-mower-32hp-briggs-stratton/61-mower-deck-group-rear-roller-4/


----------



## FortySixAnd32 (Jun 1, 2021)

hitmonchau said:


> My simplicity came with a roller behind the deck, just lowered it a bit and had beautiful stripes.


Can you give me some insight on how you lowered the rollers? I have the 48" Courier as well. I love this mower but I would love it even more if it laid that beautiful stripe!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## hitmonchau (Apr 1, 2020)

I no longer have the mower, but if I recall it is just bolted under the mower and just a matter of loosening those bolts and it will go lower. Good Luck.


----------

